# grandparents being shut out



## phantoms2010 (Oct 5, 2013)

my wife has been extremely unfriendly toward my parents for quite some time,she has tried to steal my mom's identity for credit cards and at her recent event my daughter gave my mom the cold shoulder when she tried to say hi to my daughter,leaving my mom in tears.my wife lies all the time about things,mostly financial and my mom recently told my wife she is no longer welcome in her house,which is understandable.we are having marital problems over her not paying rent and financial debt and now this problem has arisen.i am having trouble seeing my daughter because my wife and I are separated and I am over at my parents house trying to get my life turned back around and don't like my daughter not being able to see her grandparents or myself for that matter,my wife is one of those people that can spin things around and make me look extremely bad in front of my daughter and makes her think I don't care about her.but I love her more than anything in this world .any advice or has anyone been through similar circumstance? I would like to have a situation worked out so that my mom and dad get to see there granddaughter as much as possible


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I would talk to a lawyer if you can afford it. If she's not paying bills and blocking your parents from seeing her, there may be actions you can take, or it may have effects on the divorce.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

So a thief is protecting a child from positive loving grandparents. Sorry you married such a selfish human being.


----------

